# Samurai Bow



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Rodrigo (Apr 15, 2019)

Always loved that japanese bows... Hope to shoot one some day!!!


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I guess the samurai went down hill in the last hundred years. In the 80s Vegas invited the samurai team from Japan to give a demonstration after the shoot on Saturday. They were unable to hit the back stop at 20 yards and many of the archers watching started laughing. We were informed that it was the form that counted for the samurai and not where they hit. Since then I have always laughed at the BS shown on TV.


----------



## nightlife (Jun 13, 2012)

There is a big difference in how archery is practiced today in Japan and in how it was historically just as there is in such sports as fencing 

If you put someone even if Olympic caliber up against someone that knows true traditional fencing that includes those moves that have been dropped from the sport due to safety concerns they would be likly to loose and loose badly

But back to Japan it’s archery changed in large part due to its losing WW2 where after the war they were banned from practicing arts of war so those arts were charged to meet the new rules just as akijistu became akido and jujitsu became judo, kyjitsu became kydo 

That being said I have been privileged to meet and shoot with some really good Japanese archers that are more about performance then form being willing to sacrifice form for performance many have been exceptional 

And yes the Japanese had several different kinds of bows most people are only familiar with the yumi the long asemetrical one because it’s about the only one used nowadays, unless you happen to encounter some of the true traditional archery shooters that is


----------



## bendystickman (Apr 28, 2021)

nightlife said:


> There is a big difference in how archery is practiced today in Japan and in how it was historically just as there is in such sports as fencing
> 
> If you put someone even if Olympic caliber up against someone that knows true traditional fencing that includes those moves that have been dropped from the sport due to safety concerns they would be likly to loose and loose badly
> 
> ...


What other bows did they use?


----------

